# Sticky  Censo 2019 | SSC Uruguay



## Sebas-1992

CENSO 2019 | FORO URUGUAYO

Censo 2007
Censo 2010
Censo 2013
Censo 2016


*2007*

1. Montevideo *52.3%*
2. Exterior del país *27.9%*
3. Canelones *5.3%*
4. Maldonado *3.0%*
5. Rocha *2.3%* | Salto *2.3%*

*2010*

1. Montevideo *54.9%*
2. Exterior del país *25.4%*
3. Canelones *8.8%*
4. Maldonado* 2.9%* | Salto *2.9%* 
5. Colonia *1.9%*

*2013*

1. Montevideo *46.7%*
2. Exterior del país *32.2%* (extranjeros 17.7% y uruguayos 14.5%)
3. Canelones *12.9 %*
4. Rivera *3.2%*
5. Río Negro *1.6%* | Paysandú *1.6%* | Maldonado *1.6%*

*2016*

1. Montevideo *55.2%*
2. Exterior del país *17.2%* (extranjeros 0.0% y uruguayos 17.2%)
3. Canelones *6.9 %*
4. Colonia *3.4%* | Maldonado *3.4%* | Paysandú *3.4%* | Río Negro *3.4%* | Rivera *3.4%* | Salto *3.4%* 


2007 *130*
2010 *102*
2013 *62*
2016 *29*​


----------



## Sebas-1992

Long may _la debacle_ continue


----------



## Gonza77

Sin querer puse Cerro Largo jaja


----------



## marcelouruguayo

De España, Galicia....

Saludos


----------



## payme

como ha bajado el número de participantes de ssc uruguay. 
Es una lastima que se hayan ido tantas eminencias de la arquitectura y el urbanismo, como el aleman por ejemplo.


----------



## Fedespot

Montevideo


----------



## Sebas-1992

MVD


----------



## Miaplacidus

Montevideo.

En general los foros están yéndose por el camino del dodo.


----------



## SebaFun

Fray Bentos!


----------



## Tatito

Montevideo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Buenos Aires

venimos parejos con 2016 en cuento a valores


----------



## [email protected]

Montevideo


----------



## Sebas-1992

Casi estamos por igualar el nivel de hace 3 años.


----------



## Sebas-1992

Qué alguien vote dos veces para quebrar la tendencia :lol:

Igual pensé que iba a haber muchos menos votos a esta altura del año.


----------



## metgeo

Montevideo


----------



## Sebas-1992

Oh Margot, detuvimos la decadencia.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Lástima que no hiciste pública la encuesta.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

superamos 2016


----------



## Miaplacidus

En sí los foros medio que están todos muertos. Son una reliquia de la era pre-_social media._ Veo más actividad "arquitectural" en Instagram que acá.

La única cosa remotamente parecida a un foro que va bien, que recuerde, es Reddit. Pero el público es muuuuuuuy diferente.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

yo podria conectarme mas, pero la version mobile es desastrosa, tiene la mitad de la info y no permite hacer casi nada.


----------

